# the one that got away!!!



## chitown (Apr 1, 2011)

View attachment 19056

Showed up an hour after the estate sale started and went right for the basement and asked about the Elgin. Estate worker says it sold 1st thing this morning. "how much?" I asked. 3 and a quarter" he said.

Daoouuuggghhhh! Had budgeted $4 hundo ready though not rubber cemented.

Paint looked pretty friggin good from the low-res pics. http://www.estatesales.net/estate-sales/166470.aspx


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 1, 2011)

Ohhhh, Wow....maybe it will reappear on ebay and you can save on shipping anyway.
Well, was the bike behind the Elgin still available when you got there?


----------



## chitown (Apr 1, 2011)

scrubbinrims said:


> Well, was the bike behind the Elgin still available when you got there?




yes, and the trampoline too.


----------



## OldRider (Apr 1, 2011)

The bike in behind would be a miniscule consolation prize for the Elgin that got away


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 1, 2011)

I realize that, I was just adding some humor to change to mood, if for a minute.
It happens to us all and will continue to over and over again....just put it in perspective with the ones you did acquire.
Maybe it's time to go polish one of those Silver Kings...


----------



## chitown (Apr 1, 2011)

scrubbinrims said:


> Maybe it's time to go polish one of those Silver Kings...




geez that's hard work ya know. It's much easier to buy a pretty one like that Elgin. Oh well, thanks for the perspective and reminder of projects I've yet to finish.

I'm still searching for some fenders for my M537.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 1, 2011)

Man I feel your pain.....
 (I was about 2 hours late on that CL listing for that $200 pile of Autocycle tanks and other parts a while back).

Best of luck on your next hunt.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Apr 2, 2011)

I passed up two schwinn B10-E's last year because i was few dollars too short. Now with money in hand I can't find one. That's how it goes. I think we all feel your pain.


----------



## HARPO (Apr 4, 2011)

When I see a Garage Sale that list old bicycles, I ride over to the house REALLY early as they're setting up. Sometimes before the stuff is even out! Problem is, a Saturday listing can have 3 or 4 listed and I can't be at all of them at the same time. So, you do what you can and hope for the best. Once in a while you get lucky. I once snagged a 1980 Motobecane Le Champion, full Campy, in my size frame of 25''  in excellent plus condition for $25 from the original owner.


----------

